# Im so excited!!!!!!!



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone I'm so sorry i haven't talked to you all for a bit. What with going back to work in the new year. And ..................Finding out that I'm pregnant yep i got a   I'm so excited.      I tested on new years eve i did 3 tests then went to the doctors and she confirmed it. Still cant believe it. Early days yet so my fingers are crossed that everything is going to be OK.
Hope your all OK and happy new year everyone.
I had a lovely new year with lots of  Without the alcohol though.
Lots of    to you all
Hayleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

PS Thank you for all your great advice.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations Hay, brilliant, I knew it, you had all the symptoms I had    Hope I helped you with my pms hun, take care of yourself and wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy,

Sam


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations hun...have a healthy and happy 9 months xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Huge congratulations Hayley on your  

Nikki


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Yay Congrats Hay


----------



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations Hay!!    

Nice to have both of us on the same day, how are you feeling? Will keep fingers crossed for both of us x

Katie x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well done hun

kel


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hay congratulations i have been dying to know how you had got on with test well done and lots of luck yto you

L xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Hayley   

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hay

Congratulations, so pleased for you xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

congrats to you, so pleased.  Enjoy


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

congratulations hunny

heres to a happy healthy 9 months  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations hunny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey hun,

Just thought when I was replying to someone else, make sure you add your good news to the BFP and Bubbs thread on this board as I think it's really helpful for other ladies....gives some positivity that Clomid CAN work 


Take care
Natasha xx


----------

